# تأمل ..... امام سر القربان



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 يونيو 2009)

*تأمل ..... امام سر القربان







1**- من بذور القمح الصغيرالذهبيه ...
بعد ان تدفن فى التربه الخصبة
تتمزق لكنها لاتموت 
تنبثق منها السنابل
كأنها أصابع الخالق تنشر الحياة والجمال
........

**واختفيت ياسيدى فى حبات القمح 
لتظل قوتا وعطاءا لمن يؤمن بك
.......



**2- المحيط العظيم
والموج الهادر فى اعماقه هو قطرات من الماء
انظر الى اللانهائى لاأدرى الشاطىء الآخر
أخذ بين يدى حفنة من الماء
كأنى أخذ المحيط كله ما أعظم سر الخالق 
يذكرنى بك وانت اللانهائى الابدى
مسجون فى حبات قمح ضئيل فى كفة اليد
ما أسمى تواضعك وأنت المسيح الرب
.......


3**- أحضن شعاع الشمس ليدفىء كيانى
كأن الشمس الكوكب النارى المتحد بى
النور والنار والحب والنشوى
أنت ياسيدى شمس البر أحضنك
فى سر القربان احيا بك أتحد بلاهوتك
......


**4- الحب هو أنت والحب هو شرعك
من اعماق الله انبثقت ولدت 
أنت فى ذات الله وأنت جوهره وضياؤه 
أنت الابدى اللا متناهى المطلق
أحببتنى أنا الانسان المحدود قليل الايام 
من أجلى أخليت ذاتك أخفيت لاهوتك 
من أجلى صغرت وانت العظيم لاتسعه السموات
من أجلى اختفيت فى لقمة خبز لتعطنى الحياة
احببتنى ولاتريد الا ان احبك 
أنا الخاطىء الضعيف الحائر القلق
وأنت سر الله وقوة اللاهوت وكمال الحق 
يا الهى أسجد لك بضعفى وشكوكى
ارتاح للحديث معك لأتحد بك 
.......


5**- ياسر القربان ايها الاله المحجوب عن العين
ياسر القربان فى الصمت تتكلم وفى السكون تتحرك 
أنت صغير فى قطعة خبز متواضع
لدرجة ان يأكلك كل البشر وأنت قدوس الله الحى القيوم 
ماأشبه حياتنا نحن المسيحيين بسر القربان
نعيش بين أغلبيه ساحقه حينا وفى اذلال حينا 
لكن ذلك كله يهون ياسيدى امام الايمان بك وبلاهوتك 
فى صمت نحيا تحيط بنا الآلام ويصدمنا الاحتقار 
ويجرحنا الاهمال وضياع الحقوق والحريه والاعلان عنك
لكن ماقيمة ذلك امام الايمان بك 
علمتنا بأختفائك فى سر القربان ان نقبل التهميش والاهمال لنا 
بتواضعك الى درجة أضحيت لقمة خبز 
علمتنا ان نعيش كخميرة الحقيقه فى عجين مجتمعنا وعالمنا
......


6**- فى صمتك تتحمل كل الوان الازدراء والتجاهل والنسيان 
حتى من اتباعك ومن المؤمنين بك علمتنا ان نتشبه بك 
فى سر القربان لايثنينا ازدراء وتجاهل ونسيان وظلم 
عن اداء الواجب وحفظ الامانه وصون اللسان


7**- فى بيت القربان فى الصينيه صامد تقبل كل من يأتى اليك 
لاترده خائبا بل تمنحة القوة والنعمة
فتعلمنا منك ياسر القربان ان نعد انفسنا لنكون ضحية
لاقتله ولاأهل عنف ان نلبى حاجة الانسان 
عندما يطلب منا دون ان نطلب ثوابا او حتى كلمة شكر 
.......


8**- ايها الاله الحقيقى الصامت فى سر القربان 
وانت القيامه والحياة نعرف انك قوة وحركة ونعمة
فالطبيعة بكل ألوان الجمال والنشاط تتحرك بك ومنك 
تظهرك لعقولنا ولانراك بحواسنا 
تنشد لك بقوانينها لكن لاتحب الصخب والدعاية
هكذا أنت فى سر القربان 
تنطلق من صمتك الحكمة من تواضعك الحقيقه*


*





ولكم مني اطيب التحية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*الرب يحفظكم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

تأمل جميل جدا يا بنوته 

ميرررررسى على التأمل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على   التأمل الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى تامل رااائع جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

